# How hard is it to climb Alpe d'Huez?



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm driving through the Alps in May with my wife and originally planned to pass by the famed Alpe d'Huez to see it in person, especially since it will be featured in the Tour twice this year. A few of my friends have been encouraging me to actually ride it. I would consider myself an "average" cyclist, I regularly do 75-100 km club rides averaging 28-29 kph, but here in Toronto where I live there aren't any long climbs that can compare to a 14 km climb averaging 8% so I would say my climbing is mediocre at best. So I'm wondering how hard is it to climb, am I being overly ambitious or is it manageable at a slow/steady pace? My wife isn't a biker but she's graciously offered to wait for me at the base while I go up and down the mountain. Yes, she thinks cyclists are nuts. I'm hoping I can do it in about 2 hrs? Is that realistic and is there anything for my wife to do at the base for that time?


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Should be perfectly manageable.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Great question. I could only dream of doing that. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrMook (Nov 18, 2007)

Who cares. It's supposed to be hard. I say, if you have the chance, DO IT.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

sure go for it. remember a wind breaker for the ride down again. you can rent a bike in Le Bourg-d'Oisans at the base, a small town with enough of cafés for the family to be entertained a couple of hours. the steepest part of d'Huez is the first part so keep it low there and don't panic. 
On the other side of the valley of Le Bourg d'Oisans is col d'ornon, also worthwhile do if you have the time.

edited: if you put three hours for renting bike, climbing, looking at a deserted ski resort descending and returning the bike you should be fine.


----------



## Skinner222 (Aug 31, 2012)

MrMook said:


> Who cares. It's supposed to be hard. I say, if you have the chance, DO IT.


+1 to ^this^. Who cares if it's hard? Many of us would kill for the same chance. DO IT!!!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Do it! Do it! Do it! You'll regret it if you don't. You may never get a chance to do it again.

It may hurt. It might be painful. Your lungs will probably burn. You may have to stop 10 times to rest. But who cares? Even if you don't make it to the top, you can say you gave it your best.


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

Also do it! My partner and I are renting a cottage in Provence this fall - I was thrilled when she picked the spot and I learned it was about an hour from Mont Ventoux. Guess what I'm doing one day? 

As for some last minute training, spend some quality time at Brimley Road, or maybe some repeats on Fallingbrook (far east end of Queen, between Queen/Kingston Road) or Glen Manor in the Beaches. That's about as good you'll get in town.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Post de-leeted.


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the tips Den! Actually after Le Bourg-d'Oisans we'll be heading south to Aix en Provence so Col d'Ornon is on the way. What's there to see and do there?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

How often do you get to visit the Alps? It might be a "once in a lifetime...". Do it or you'll always regret it.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

If you're worried about not being able to complete the climb, don't be. I live right at the base of this canyon which is supposed to be very similar to Alp D'Huez: Salt Lake Cycling - Salt Lake area rides - Little Cottonwood Canyon

I'm a terrible climber but I slog my way up it a couple of times a year. Lots of other very average cyclists do the same. You may not fly up the hill but you'll make it!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Most any person who's into cycling and has the right gears won't have any problem. Racing it is one thing but just going for a ride to reach the top is no big deal difficulty wise. It averages 8% and doesn't stray real far from that (as opposed to some climbs that 'average' 8% but might have sections 20%ish that'll kill you).

I'm not sure how close Whiteface NY is to Toronto but if you want to try something similar the profile of Whiteface is very close to Alpe d'Huez. 

On paper Whiteface is a little harder. You may have never heard of Whiteface and you certainly have heard of Alpe d'Huez......which makes the point the Alpe d'Huez's fame is for the race it's in not it's difficulty.

The bottom line is any cyclist who's going to be there anyway is fool to not give it a shot. You won't regret it.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Since you have an okay from the wife to touch rather than just look, I would most definitely ride her!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

mikeyc38 said:


> Thanks for the tips Den! Actually after Le Bourg-d'Oisans we'll be heading south to Aix en Provence so Col d'Ornon is on the way. What's there to see and do there?


absolutely nothing  the col is a parking lot. 
it's a nice climb in the shadow from oisans but only if you are there anyway.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Gravity is the weakest of the four fundamental forces in the universe. Be not afraid!


----------



## Unkown (Jul 17, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Most any person who's into cycling and has the right gears won't have any problem. Racing it is one thing but just going for a ride to reach the top is no big deal difficulty wise. It averages 8% and doesn't stray real far from that (as opposed to some climbs that 'average' 8% but might have sections 20%ish that'll kill you).
> 
> I'm not sure how close Whiteface NY is to Toronto but if you want to try something similar the profile of Whiteface is very close to Alpe d'Huez.
> 
> ...


I was going to say this too, I live an hour from Toronto and have done Whiteface, basically as close as you can get to the Alpe. Depending on your preference of cadence and gearing, I'd have at least a 28 on the back but that's just my opinion . When I climbed Whiteface I averaged around 13.5 km/h with a cadence of 80, and that was in my smallest gear running a 50-34, 11-28. Good luck!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You can do it. But get a triple ;-)


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

Actually I'll be renting a bike, I believe it's a compact with 11-28.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

It is not hard if you ride at an easy pace 34/28 is plenty, you will do it in less than 2 hours.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

dcb said:


> If you're worried about not being able to complete the climb, don't be. I live right at the base of this canyon which is supposed to be very similar to Alp D'Huez: Salt Lake Cycling - Salt Lake area rides - Little Cottonwood Canyon
> 
> I'm a terrible climber but I slog my way up it a couple of times a year. Lots of other very average cyclists do the same. You may not fly up the hill but you'll make it!


 This is localish to me too. on a standard double with 25 in the back. It doesn't even take very long. It is a fun climb.


----------



## cacaito (Apr 11, 2013)

I've climbed Alpe d'Huez during the "Marmotte", a competitive ride that starts in Bourg D'oisans and runs through Col du Glandon, Telegraphe, Galibier, Lautaret and finish on the Alp d'huez. The descent it's quite hard but not impossible.Every hairpins is dedicated to a famous cyclist.If I were you, I would climb the other passes too 
Attention to temperature; when I climbed in July it was over 90°F.If I'm not mistaken, there is a fountain along the road.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

Alpe d'Huez, by itself, is hard but not impossible, particularly if you're not concerned with speed. (It's brutal in the Tour because it's usually at the end of 140km day that includes 2-4 other rated climbs and they're trying to do at high speed.) Take your time and enjoy the experience, not the least of which is that someone will lean out of at least half the passing cars to yell "Allez, allez" in encouragement.

One tip, never look up. The climb is never as hard as it looks from below.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

What an opportunity to be able to do this (and take pics for you to post on RBR). I know if it was me, I would give it a try.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

After you are through the first four ramps which average 11% then it is a sail forward. enjoy it, it is fun. I've done it several times.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

cacaito said:


> I've climbed Alpe d'Huez during the "Marmotte", a competitive ride that starts in Bourg D'oisans and runs through Col du Glandon, Telegraphe, Galibier, Lautaret and finish on the Alp d'huez. The descent it's quite hard but not impossible.Every hairpins is dedicated to a famous cyclist.If I were you, I would climb the other passes too
> Attention to temperature; when I climbed in July it was over 90°F.If I'm not mistaken, there is a fountain along the road.


Honestly Alpe d'Huez isn't even as hard as two of the ones you mentioned above. We made a week of climbing in 2011 and of the climbs we did, Glandon, and Galibier were much harder than Huez. I am definitely not a climber and had a 39x28 on the back and managed just fine. I think I finished Alpe d'Huez in an hour twenty. My goal was to beat Cheryl Crows time of 98 minutes. Like I said, there are others in the area much steeper and higher. Time goes by fast on Alpe d'Huez thogh because all of the turns are numbered and they have the name of a each different winner of a Tour stage there. You can usually still see the paint on the roads from the Tour stages too.


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

LOL, if i can't beat Cheryl Crow's time I should be flogged!! That's now my goal.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

cacaito said:


> Every hairpins is dedicated to a famous cyclist.


although true, it's the winners on alpe d'Huez that are marked in the hairpins. So since they have now ridden it more than 21 times some turns have more than one name on them now. 
View attachment 278762


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

den bakker said:


> although true, it's the winners on alpe d'Huez that are marked in the hairpins. So since they have now ridden it more than 21 times some turns have more than one name on them now.
> View attachment 278762


Might not be a problem very soon. They are talking about removing Lance from the turns he is on. And be warned...you will be counting them down to end the misery. Don't get disheartened when you get to 1, and there are still a few to go. They quit counting them when they get to the edge, but it keeps going up.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Without a doubt...

View attachment 278766


----------



## cacaito (Apr 11, 2013)

spookyload said:


> Like I said, there are others in the area much steeper and higher. Time goes by fast on Alpe d'Huez thogh because all of the turns are numbered and they have the name of a each different winner of a Tour stage there.


I agree with you.
I remember that on Galibier I was near to fall into crisis; it was the first time I tried to climb a descent so long (more than 20km).
I started to fell better than i saw other cyclists climbing by feet.

Excuse me for my english, please


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

spookyload said:


> Might not be a problem very soon. They are talking about removing Lance from the turns he is on. And be warned...you will be counting them down to end the misery. Don't get disheartened when you get to 1, and there are still a few to go. They quit counting them when they get to the edge, but it keeps going up.


they will leave it blank so does not solve very much. and removing two will not exactly help for long in any case.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

mikeyc38 said:


> I'm driving through the Alps in May with my wife and originally planned to pass by the famed Alpe d'Huez to see it in person, especially since it will be featured in the Tour twice this year. A few of my friends have been encouraging me to actually ride it. I would consider myself an "average" cyclist, I regularly do 75-100 km club rides averaging 28-29 kph, but here in Toronto where I live there aren't any long climbs that can compare to a 14 km climb averaging 8% so I would say my climbing is mediocre at best. So I'm wondering how hard is it to climb, am I being overly ambitious or is it manageable at a slow/steady pace? My wife isn't a biker but she's graciously offered to wait for me at the base while I go up and down the mountain. Yes, she thinks cyclists are nuts. I'm hoping I can do it in about 2 hrs? Is that realistic and is there anything for my wife to do at the base for that time?


I will let you know in June. Planning on going to climb Mt. Ventoux and Alpe 'Huez then.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's a good write up with altimetria of the climb: Alpe d?Huez, Oulles, and Col d?Ornon : Cycling Challenge


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Eyorerox said:


> It is not hard if you ride at an easy pace 34/28 is plenty, you will do it in less than 2 hours.


Spot on! A compact and big cassette! Given you ride a bit, you should be abosolutely fine. I saw some eTape riders in 2011 who were 230 - 240lbs and not regular cyclists who made it up after doing the Galibier and col du Telegraph first. They had triples (I think) and mountain bike cassettes on.

Also, it was mid afternoon in July and very very very hot! The sun pounding down on the black tarmac. You said you're looking at May? So unless you strike a little heat wave, you should be fine any time of day.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

There are long-ish climbs around Caledon enough to burn your legs for good (McLaughlin, Kennedy-rollers, Heartlake Rd, Mississauga Rd and to top off your day Forks of the Credit).

I'm sure a visit there once a week will adequately prep you.

Have fun!


----------



## Stockli Boy (Jun 17, 2002)

Just ride it and enjoy it. I have ridden La Marmotte (2009) and agree that it is not the most difficult climb in the region, perhaps just the most famous. Stop and take pictures, fill your bottles at the fountain, and enjoy the experience. Take photos of the signs at the hairpins, and if it's the middle of summer, get an early start. The heat radiates off the retaining walls like a blast furnace.


----------



## Mr. Clean (Jun 19, 2012)

Do it! If for nothing else, for all of us who may never get the chance!


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

A bit of technical info for fun:

Alex's Cycle Blog: l'Alpe d'Huez - one for the mortals


----------



## surfbiker (Apr 17, 2013)

2 golden tips

Make sure you are prepared for all kinds of (mountain)weather ... hot & sunny but also snow and freezing temps. I did the Télégraphe, Galibier, Izoar, Col du Glandon/Col de la Croix de Fer, Col du Mollard and Montée de la Toussuire last year in August ... we had snow and -2°C above 2000 meters. I've seen people crying on their bikes that day.

Get a pulse rate monitor and keep below your tipping point ... where you start to produce lactic acid. Should be around 145 - 155 beats/min.

Enjoy your climb ... and don't forget warm up before you start.

A 34-28 should be enough ... everything bigger than 28 will make your life easier 

I'm training for the same set of mountains again ... will climb them same period (end of august)


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Do IT!

I agree with those who say that the profile of the climb isn't that difficult, IF:

1. Pace / enjoy yourself
2. "Right" gearing for your ability
3. Hydrate properly
4. Do some higher altitude climbs prior (if possible) to gage how your body handles higher altitudes. 

Do IT!


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

surfbiker said:


> 2 golden tips
> 
> Make sure you are prepared for all kinds of (mountain)weather ... hot & sunny but also snow and freezing temps. I did the Télégraphe, Galibier, Izoar, Col du Glandon/Col de la Croix de Fer, Col du Mollard and Montée de la Toussuire last year in August ... we had snow and -2°C above 2000 meters. I've seen people crying on their bikes that day.
> 
> ...


You should also do the Col de la Madeleine, it is close by!
Col de la Madeleine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

We are not talking about Mortirolo or Zoncolan here, he should be fine.


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi guys to update you I did the climb a few days ago. I originally wanted to do it in late May but the weather that day was terrible, snow/rain and cold. I'm glad that I postponed it till after my week of riding in Riccione, Italy as the 10-11 km climbs that we did there to San Marino and San Leo (fantastic btw) were great training. The morning of my climb it was raining cats and dogs in Turin where we started from so I was praying that the weather would clear by the time we got the Alpe. Luckily for me, it did. The 2.5 hr drive from Turin through the French Alps were simply spectacular btw, as we went through some fabled towns and Cols, such as Briancon, Latuaret and Galibier. My wife in the passenger seat literally couldn't stop taking pictures. As we like to joke, thank God film is cheap these days. Finally we arrived at Cycles et Sports in Bourg D'Oisans at around 5 pm and it was a comfortable 17 deg C and mostly sunny. It was getting late so I didn't get to scope out the route beforehand, a fateful decision it turns out. I picked up a lovely Pinarello Dogma 65.1 outfitted with Campy Athena groupset and after a quick adjustments of the seat, I was on my way. As most folks have already mentioned, the first 4 switchbacks are the toughest, I was breathing hard after 20 minutes, not a good sign. Fortunately the road levelled off and I started to get into a rhythm and maintained a steady pace with less effort for the remainder. As the numbers of the switchbacks counted down, I was slowly but surely getting up the hill. At about 1,000 m up it started to get noticeably colder (9 deg) so I stopped for a minute to put on arm warmers. Near the top the road split into two directions, to the left it continued uphill and to the right it went downhill, so I assumed that I should continue uphill to the left. Nope, that was the wrong way, this tacked on an extra 0.5 kms to my overall distance, so I rode more than 14 kms instead of the official 13.8 kms. Damn, I guess I'll have to do it again next year. Oh, and my time, 1 hr 26 mins, so I still beat Cheryl Crow despite taking a wrong turn. This ride was one of the highlights of my holiday and probably my life, it was a helluva lot of fun so I would recommend that you definitely try it if you get a chance.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I am so happy you got to do it. What a dream! I do hope you plan on posting LOTS of pics when you get a chance.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

mikeyc38 said:


> Hi guys to update you I did the climb a few days ago. I originally wanted to do it in late May but the weather that day was terrible, snow/rain and cold. I'm glad that I postponed it till after my week of riding in Riccione, Italy as the 10-11 km climbs that we did there to San Marino and San Leo (fantastic btw) were great training. The morning of my climb it was raining cats and dogs in Turin where we started from so I was praying that the weather would clear by the time we got the Alpe. Luckily for me, it did. The 2.5 hr drive from Turin through the French Alps were simply spectacular btw, as we went through some fabled towns and Cols, such as Briancon, Latuaret and Galibier. My wife in the passenger seat literally couldn't stop taking pictures. As we like to joke, thank God film is cheap these days. Finally we arrived at Cycles et Sports in Bourg D'Oisans at around 5 pm and it was a comfortable 17 deg C and mostly sunny. It was getting late so I didn't get to scope out the route beforehand, a fateful decision it turns out. I picked up a lovely Pinarello Dogma 65.1 outfitted with Campy Athena groupset and after a quick adjustments of the seat, I was on my way. As most folks have already mentioned, the first 4 switchbacks are the toughest, I was breathing hard after 20 minutes, not a good sign. Fortunately the road levelled off and I started to get into a rhythm and maintained a steady pace with less effort for the remainder. As the numbers of the switchbacks counted down, I was slowly but surely getting up the hill. At about 1,000 m up it started to get noticeably colder (9 deg) so I stopped for a minute to put on arm warmers. Near the top the road split into two directions, to the left it continued uphill and to the right it went downhill, so I assumed that I should continue uphill to the left. Nope, that was the wrong way, this tacked on an extra 0.5 kms to my overall distance, so I rode more than 14 kms instead of the official 13.8 kms. Damn, I guess I'll have to do it again next year. Oh, and my time, 1 hr 26 mins, so I still beat Cheryl Crow despite taking a wrong turn. This ride was one of the highlights of my holiday and probably my life, it was a helluva lot of fun so I would recommend that you definitely try it if you get a chance.


yes the turns at the top are a bit of a mess. were any of the photographers there by any chance to shoot you?


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

No photographers were there since I started my ride at about 6 pm, but he next day I decided to drive up in the morning and there were at least 6 of them taking pics of riders, I guess its a good business. I was also pleasantly surprised to see so many cyclists climbing the hill, must have been at least 100 during the hour I was there.


----------



## surfbiker (Apr 17, 2013)

*feels great ... doesn't it*

I think you had the same feeling like most bikers have after climbing a big one ... and you get hungry, hungry for more. Any plans for the future? Other big ones? ... which continent?

If you like organized climbes ... goto: Climbing for Life

Mountains which can be climbed: Col du Galibier, Col du Télégraphe, Col du Lautaret, Col de Valmeinier, Col du Glandon/Col de la Croix de Fer, Col du Mollard and Montée de la Toussuire 

It's in Dutch ... sorry. But I did it last year and the organisation is super, and climbing a mountain with 3500 other bike addicts is a great feeling.

Keep on going








mikeyc38 said:


> No photographers were there since I started my ride at about 6 pm, but he next day I decided to drive up in the morning and there were at least 6 of them taking pics of riders, I guess its a good business. I was also pleasantly surprised to see so many cyclists climbing the hill, must have been at least 100 during the hour I was there.


----------



## Vikz250 (Jun 3, 2013)

Amen!!


Mr. Clean said:


> Do it! If for nothing else, for all of us who may never get the chance!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Congratulations. I was going to say to go for it and then noticed the dates and read the rest of this. Definitely a cycling highlight.


----------



## mmlee (Apr 15, 2012)

Luuuucccckkkkyyyyyyy... I can only dream of such an opportunity. Someday......

Glad you did it. Congrats.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

I've had this saved in my favorites in the Bucket List file for a decade. Show her this. Looks like a great outing.

My ride up Alpe D'Huez


----------



## Floppybike (Jun 11, 2013)

Make sure you have at least a 27 in gearing on the back cassette. Make sure your bike is well tuned----you don't want something breaking on a descent. Clothing is also super important. Bring a jacket or vest that you can store in your back cycling jersey so when you descend you are protected. Men?s Cycling Vests | Cycling Vests for Men | Tour Cycling ---vests Cycling Jackets for Men | Men?s Cycling Jackets | Tour Cycling jackets


----------

